# Is this how it may work in the US?



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

One of my daughters has been chatting with a man in Alabama in the same age as her, a little over 20. She asked me about a specific thing that sounded really strange and she wanted to know if he was really honest, but I couldnt really tell. 

The man seems to be really poor, so far that is possible, but he was at the moment saving money to get an ID card so he could get a drivers licencs and get some education and a job (I dont remember what kind, but that is not importent). 

Is this mans story possible, are there people in US/Alabama that must save money for an ID card and are stuck in almost every way untill that is settled? Or is he making it up?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

From what you have told us it sounds to me like he is in the US illegally. If he was born here and/or a citizen he would get an ID card (drivers license is the same thing). It sounds to me like he is waiting to get forged documents that say he is legally in the country. If you are born here you can get a driver's license at 16 and that is a legal form of ID. And if he was born here he would already have a social security card that would make it easy to get the other ID. If you are born in the US and can prove it (again the social security card) there aren't a lot of hoops to jump through to get other forms of ID and the cost for those ID's are relatively cheap.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> From what you have told us it sounds to me like he is in the US illegally. If he was born here and/or a citizen he would get an ID card (drivers license is the same thing). It sounds to me like he is waiting to get forged documents that say he is legally in the country. If you are born here you can get a driver's license at 16 and that is a legal form of ID. And if he was born here he would already have a social security card that would make it easy to get the other ID. If you are born in the US and can prove it (again the social security card) there aren't a lot of hoops to jump through to get other forms of ID and the cost for those ID's are relatively cheap.


Well, he seems to be born in alabama, he gives no "wibes" of an immigrant (he is white with an american name and seems in every aspect to be an american). But he clamied he cant afford an ID, and is that plasuble?

(sorry if my spelling is kind of poor sometimes, english is not my first languge)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Well, he seems to be born in alabama, he gives no "wibes" of an immigrant (he is white with an american name and seems in every aspect to be an american). But he clamied he cant afford an ID, and is that plasuble?
> 
> (sorry if my spelling is kind of poor sometimes, english is not my first languge)


You said your daughter has ben chatting with a man in Alabama. I take it that is on line and she has never seen him. Even if she has seen him he could be sending a fake picture. I don't live in Alabama but its pretty much the same in all the states in the US. If he is a legal citizen there is no reason he should have to "save up" to buy an ID. It can't cost more than $50 bucks to get a license (its been a few years sense I had to pay for mine). From what you have told me I would be very suspicious of this man.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

well, they have added eachother on facebook, it is from there I have seen his pictures and such. 

And yes, I got suspicuis as she did since she asked about if that really could be a problem for an american. So I thought I could ask here and well, Im more supicius now. Thanks


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

20 years old..no id, no dl....tell her....MOVE ON


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This does not pass the smell test.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, it kind of strange all of it, describing how poor he is, im not sure how that would benefit him in any way, honest or disonest. It was just... strange.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

According to the Alabama Drivers License website, a person will need the following items to start the process in obtaining a new Drivers License;

Birth Certificate
Social Security card
School Enrollment proof
Alabama driving learners permit application fee of $5

All documents for an Alabama drivers learners permit must be original, or authorized copies. The applicant should also have the $23 needed to pay for the permit if they pass the exam.

It sounds like the person your daughter is communicating with is full of crap. If your daughter is in your care and lives in your home, disallow her access to facebook and crap like that. If she is an adult living in her own in Sweden and communicating with a poor kid from Alabama who can't get an ID, well she's a damn idiot and you have failed as a parent.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> According to the Alabama Drivers License website, a person will need the following items to start the process in obtaining a new Drivers License;
> 
> Birth Certificate
> Social Security card
> ...


1. thanks for very relevant info.

2. Öhm. No. She is free to communicate with anyone she wishes. She is an adult and is intelligent (coming form a biased source ofcourse). She is an adult and make her own choises, and there is nothing wrong with people communicating over the world. That is a good thing that gives knowledge and insights. Even if he is poor.

But if he is a lier, well, thats relevant.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> 1. thanks for very relevant info.
> 
> 2. Öhm. No. She is free to communicate with anyone she wishes. She is an adult and is intelligent (coming form a biased source ofcourse). She is an adult and make her own choises, and there is nothing wrong with people communicating over the world. That is a good thing that gives knowledge and insights. Even if he is poor.
> 
> But if he is a lier, well, thats relevant.


It does sound like he is a liar. I still question your daughter's decisions but most people who are in their early 20's are idiots. This is a world wide thing so I'm not just picking on your fat ugly daughter.

(Any 20 year old girl who is chatting it up with an lying illegal mexican living in Alabama who cannot obtain a DL must be fat, ugly and most likely stupid). When I was 20, all the good looking chicks were not hanging around their parents basement chatting on the interwebs. Of course there was no such thing back then. But I stand by my statements.

You axed the querstion, I simply gave you the answer. Don't kill the messenger.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

The longer your daughter carries on her on-line "affair", the harder it will be to break off the pseudo relationship.

Every time I read about these computer relationships, they almost always end up with bad thing happening.

Have a sit-down, face-to-face talk with your daughter before it's too late.

Good luck!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> It does sound like he is a liar. I still question your daughter's decisions but most people who are in their early 20's are idiots. This is a world wide thing so I'm not just picking on your fat ugly daughter.
> 
> (Any 20 year old girl who is chatting it up with an lying illegal mexican living in Alabama who cannot obtain a DL must be fat, ugly and most likely stupid). When I was 20, all the good looking chicks were not hanging around their parents basement chatting on the interwebs. Of course there was no such thing back then. But I stand by my statements.
> 
> You axed the querstion, I simply gave you the answer. Don't kill the messenger.


I dont kill the messenger, but your suggestions were not adapted to the context that I live in, nor my daughter. He is not mexican, nor a illegal immigrant to your country, everything about him suggest he is a white poor young man that lacks knowledge about the world and kind of makes a thing about that his life sucks. I scrolled along his facebookpage a little, and every other post where about that he have hade lots of failed relaionships. He lacks resoursers and common sence, but if they want to chat.. well that is their choise and I dont really get what harm could come from it?

Or is the common attitude in the us that if a young man / women chat, they are in some kind of relationship? That is not the case at all, nor would anyone here (sweden) make such a conclusion.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

topgun said:


> The longer your daughter carries on her on-line "affair", the harder it will be to break off the pseudo relationship.
> 
> Every time I read about these computer relationships, they almost always end up with bad thing happening.
> 
> ...


It is not an affair in any regard.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It sounds like a scam to me.
He is so poor? How can he afford a laptop or a desktop?
Bet he is using an IPhone.
Who is paying for the INET connection?
If he is at his dirt poor parents home, how can they afford any of the above?
If they can afford the comp and net, they could help him out, SCAM!
Probably could say he is using a buddies, They could help him out.
GET RID OF HIM!!! He will soon be looking for money, maybe for an airplane ticket to come visit, yeah, right.
A guy was sucking up to my daughter, saying all the right things to her.
A month ago, wanted to come here for her birthday (14 June) from Australia.
He didn't have all the money and wanted her to send him a thousand, she told him to f'off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I dont kill the messenger, but your suggestions were not adapted to the context that I live in, nor my daughter. He is not mexican, nor a illegal immigrant to your country, everything about him suggest he is a white poor young man that lacks knowledge about the world and kind of makes a thing about that his life sucks. I scrolled along his facebookpage a little, and every other post where about that he have hade lots of failed relaionships. He lacks resoursers and common sence, but if they want to chat.. well that is their choise and I dont really get what harm could come from it?
> 
> Or is the common attitude in the us that if a young man / women chat, they are in some kind of relationship? That is not the case at all, nor would anyone here (sweden) make such a conclusion.


Its 6:47 am here and I have nothing better to do but read about your stupid kid having an affair with a retarded muslim in Alabama. As soon as my wife wakes up I'll not give one rats ass about this. But for now, I believe God has chosen me to point out the stupidity of what your daughter is doing. I'm like an umpire, I call it like I see it.

(An umpire is an official in the game of Baseball. I don't think you swedes play baseball do you? I guess you play Curling or some such game?)


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> (An umpire is an official in the game of Baseball. I don't think you swedes play baseball do you? I guess you play Curling or some such game?)


Baseball is not a thing here, we have "brännboll" that have similarities, but its more a game one plays with friends and such. There is no teams/leaugs to play in, but everyone knows it and can play 

this is a typical match:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Baseball is not a thing here, we have "brännboll" that have similarities, but its more a game one plays with friends and such. There is no teams/leaugs to play in, but everyone knows it and can play
> 
> this is a typical match:


That is quite possibly the stupidest thing that I have ever seen. Is everyone in Sweden gay? It ain't difficult to learn to throw, you can start off as a small child and throw rocks in a pond then graduate to throwing balls. It looks like no one in Sweden learned to throw. If I were you I'd take down that video. It only reinforces why we think certain things about you socialists.

On a lighter note, my son played hockey with a kid from Norway and he was a damn good hockey player. If I were you, I'd move to Norway.

PS I'm a relatively old man and I would be the best Branball player ever if I lived there. They would have a freakin bust of my head in the Branball Hall of Fame. This I assure you.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> On a lighter note, my son played hockey with a kid from Norway and he was a damn good hockey player. If I were you, I'd move to Norway.


We are way better then them in hockey. Take the olympics as example, we are at 4th total place of medals gained, the US is on 3rd place. Norway is nowere to bee seen.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_hockey_at_the_Olympic_Games

If we instead look at world champinships we are still at 4th place, but the usa are at 5th.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IIHF_World_Championship_medalists

So Sweden/us are about equal regarding hockey, but our population is "only" 9 millions.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I dont kill the messenger, but your suggestions were not adapted to the context that I live in, nor my daughter. He is not mexican, nor a illegal immigrant to your country, everything about him suggest he is a white poor young man that lacks knowledge about the world and kind of makes a thing about that his life sucks. I scrolled along his facebookpage a little, and every other post where about that he have hade lots of failed relaionships. He lacks resoursers and common sence, but if they want to chat.. well that is their choise and I dont really get what harm could come from it?
> 
> Or is the common attitude in the us that if a young man / women chat, they are in some kind of relationship? That is not the case at all, nor would anyone here (sweden) make such a conclusion.


How do you verify ANYTHING he says, because he tells you it is true?

If so, here we go.
I am King Gustaf, I was hurt in an automobile accident here in the US.
I lost my ability to speak Svenska with head injury.
I have to hide out here until I get better.
There are factions, communist, in Trollhattan who would like to overthrow the monarchy.
Please send me a few hundred Krona to help me out.
Yes I really am Carl Gustaf, trust me, accident happened on post birthday vacation to US in April.
Part of trip was to see and pay off US Vice president Biden.
Was going to work out deal to get contract for Saab Aktiebolag to supply fuel flow regulators for American F-35 fighter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Swedes have had very good hockey teams. So why did you post that ridiculous video of brainball? You should have posted a hockey video, hockey is a great game. Brameball is not.



Swedishsocialist said:


> We are way better then them in hockey. Take the olympics as example, we are at 4th total place of medals gained, the US is on 3rd place. Norway is nowere to bee seen.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_hockey_at_the_Olympic_Games
> 
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The guy is is lying his ass off. Tell your kid to get off the computer and social media and go meet people in person the right way. We shouldn't have had to tell you that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy just awoke, I must now exit this stupid thread. I sincerely hope your daughter does not do anything stupid with that scumbag she is dating in Alabama. Slippy out.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The Swedes have had very good hockey teams. So why did you post that ridiculous video of brainball? You should have posted a hockey video, hockey is a great game. Brameball is not.


you asked about if we have baseball, and this is the swedish variant.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> The guy is is lying his ass off. Tell your kid to get off the computer and social media and go meet people in person the right way. We shouldn't have had to tell you that.


actually this is the right way. Now she know he is strange without meeting him. Not that they could meet anyhow, she will not travel to alabama.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> How do you verify ANYTHING he says, because he tells you it is true?
> 
> If so, here we go.
> I am King Gustaf, I was hurt in an automobile accident here in the US.
> ...


The highlighted part is acutally true. They are lead by an iranian immigrant, she is married to a swede 

Vänsterpartiet Trollhättan


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Getting an ID or DL requires 3 forms of ID. Birth cirtificate, utility bill, and social security card are usually required for an ID, and for a DL you can use your ID, if you have one. Usually they cost $12. I could panhandle that in about 5 minutes on a bad day when I was homeless.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Tack själv mycket. 
My point was anything can be made up, here I made up a story with a convincing nugget of truth.
Of course the story was absurd- but spotted with manipulated truths.
I used a few key points that the average American would have no clue to, but you would recognize and relate to.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> The highlighted part is acutally true. They are lead by an iranian immigrant, she is married to a swede
> 
> Vänsterpartiet Trollhättan


Where there is political intrigue, you will find a GD Iranian muzslime behind it, they should be exterminated.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Getting an ID or DL requires 3 forms of ID. Birth cirtificate, utility bill, and social security card are usually required for an ID, and for a DL you can use your ID, if you have one. Usually they cost $12. I could panhandle that in about 5 minutes on a bad day when I was homeless.


yes, this sounds reasonebel, much like what it is here.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where there is political intrigue, you will find a GD Iranian muzslime behind it, they should be exterminated.


well, she is an iranian communist that fougth against the ayatollas but had to flee, she never covers her hair and is married to a swede and they have 2 children. She wprks as a math teacher and everything, so yes, she is behind everything


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

He can't be too poor if he can afford a computer and a place to sit and be on-line all day and night.jmo.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> well, they have added eachother on facebook, it is from there I have seen his pictures and such.
> 
> And yes, I got suspicuis as she did since she asked about if that really could be a problem for an american. So I thought I could ask here and well, Im more supicius now. Thanks


If I were thee I'd spend 24.95 subscribe to Beenverified and run each mope that puts the moves on you daughter and see just what kind of a scumbag he is


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone here in the States of that age with that story is a liar or a total looser. Even total loosers manage to get LD/ drivers licenses.before that age.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes, this sounds reasonebel, much like what it is here.


So I'm calling the guy a lying sack of sierra.
I'm calling you and your daughter stupid for believing there is even a possibility of this being true.
I give 20-1 odds this guy is not white, not American, not in the US, not poor, not 20.
He is actually a she, in the Philippines or Iran, working for a company that is intending to scam your daughter for money, 32, and living comfortably.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If he lost his license and has court and lawyer fees to pay off before he can get a new one then perhaps he does need money. DUI? That is something that was a choice, driving under the influence so I would say suck it up and ride the bus.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Perhaps he is the son of a Nigerian prince who can't get his money out of country, but will send it to you for a small fee.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> If he lost his license and has court and lawyer fees to pay off before he can get a new one then perhaps he does need money. DUI? That is something that was a choice, driving under the influence so I would say suck it up and ride the bus.


Auntie though the state may take his d/l here in Virginia they will issue him a state issued Id.

Again like some others have said before this gent - if he even is one - is trouble.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

hardcore said:


> 20 years old..no id, no dl....tell her....MOVE ON


Tell her to RUN!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Perhaps he is the son of a Nigerian prince who can't get his money out of country, but will send it to you for a small fee.


No ID...No Birth Certificate....Son of Nigerian?
Well shit ....... his daughter is talking to Barrack Obama.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Auntie though the state may take his d/l here in Virginia they will issue him a state issued Id.
> 
> Again like some others have said before this gent - if he even is one - is trouble.


I was in no way saying that the person doesn't present as a huge problem. The situation smells strongly of bovine fecal matter. I was offering a possible reason he needs a fair amount of money to get a drivers license.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie may be one of the nicest people ever!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Auntie may be one of the nicest people ever!


I try to be nice but sometimes the Irish comes out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I was in no way saying that the person doesn't present as a huge problem. The situation smells strongly of bovine fecal matter. I was offering a possible reason he needs a fair amount of money to get a drivers license.


Auntie, IF he can't afford a drivers license, what the hell does he need it for?
No money, no car.
No money, no motorcycle.
No money, no gas.
No money, no insurance.
I assume he is a biped, let him travel that way.

NO Auntie, it does not smell strongly of bovine fecal matter, it smells more like Barry O'.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Perhaps his address is the State Penitentiary, they work for pennies a day. It could take several months to save enough money to buy a license.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

This is actually a very common type of scam. It has been nick-named the "Love Scam".
They latch on to people who are vulnerable and woo them with "love notes" and even flowers. Once the person is"on the hook" (falling in love" with the scam artist he promises to visit but it is one costly event after another preventing him from coming. He "borrows" money (showing a scanned bank draft to show he can repay it after he gets home where he can use his bank to deposit the draft. Men and women are both targeted and lose up to $500000 before the "game" is over and the contact disappears. The contact is usually in Liberia or a neighboring country using fake photos and fake or borrowed profiles. Keep talking to your daughter and when he wants to borrow money let her know that this will only cost her money and the scam artist will disappear once he gets as much as he can from her. 

It is totally unlikely for a legal citizen in the USA to be without ID. It does not take a lawyer or court to get an ID. A request to the state of birth, bureau of vital statistics, and a $20 fee will get a copy of your birth certificate and from there you can get a copy of your Social security card for free, and a copy of your drivers license for $10. I have had to replace my lost ID before and it is a simple thing and it cost very little. 

Protect your daughter as much as you can but understand that this scam artist is using a script to make her fall in love with him that has been working on others for decades. The proof of the "relationship" would be for her to tell him that she was just sued and has no money and owes $10000 for court costs and lawyer fees. If it is true love then the relationship will continue without money being involved. If it is a scam artist he will likely try a couple of more time to get money out of her before he gives up and disappears.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

He's poor but has a computer or smart phone to get onto the Internet and talk to girl in a foreign country. I wonder how son before he asks her to send a few bucks so he can get something nutritious to eat?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well swed take it like this, the usa is how much larger than Sweden? soooooo ,there are freaking places out here that yah you need a DL and a car then drive 30min -2 hours one way to work cause there's no public transportation. yes some people just live in the country and are not farmers.
now if the dude was talking to your daughter via the internet he couldn't be that broke now could he?
I think he was pulling your leg(that means lying)


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Damn, Slippy went in on this guys daughter for no reason... 

Swed It's more than likely a scam, If you'd like you can Pm me this guys info and I'll do a FB search on him, I'll be able to pick out discrepancies more easily then you. While it is unlikely he could make it to the age of 20 without an ID, it's not impossible. I know people who don't have a drivers license that I went to highschool yet, all around 20/21. Unfortunately they're all losers lol. 

But seriously, Don't knock this guys daughter or internet connections. I've always had better luck fishing around on the net, I suffer from Social anxiety so getting to know someone before meeting them has helped a lot. And none of the woman I've met online are Ugly and Fat so your stereotype is incorrect.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Disturbed12404 said:


> Damn, Slippy went in on this guys daughter for no reason...
> 
> Swed It's more than likely a scam, If you'd like you can Pm me this guys info and I'll do a FB search on him, I'll be able to pick out discrepancies more easily then you. While it is unlikely he could make it to the age of 20 without an ID, it's not impossible. I know people who don't have a drivers license that I went to highschool yet, all around 20/21. Unfortunately they're all losers lol.
> 
> But seriously, Don't knock this guys daughter or internet connections. I've always had better luck fishing around on the net, I suffer from Social anxiety so getting to know someone before meeting them has helped a lot. And none of the woman I've met online are Ugly and Fat so your stereotype is incorrect.


I went to meet someone once that I had been chatting with and it was a bit disheartening. I have met a lot of people that I chatted with but this one took the cake. I was in the area and asked her if she wanted to meet for dinner.

Well I got the location to the restaurant and she looked nothing like her pictures. She had been using pictures from her college days that were at least 50 pounds lighter, 4 or more tatoos and maybe a whole lot of drugs later. We had dinner, chatted a while and I left. She contacted me later and tried to give me a new version of her sad story. I just replied, "I don't like to be lied to, you seemed like a nice person, but the whole bait and switch deal was not necessary. If you cannot be honest with yourself don't bother people."

I still meet people from time to time if, I am in their area, but that one time still sticks in my mind.

OP if the guy starts asking for money, let your daughter know it is a scam, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> I went to meet someone once that I had been chatting with and it was a bit disheartening. I have met a lot of people that I chatted with but this one took the cake. I was in the area and asked her if she wanted to meet for dinner.
> 
> Well I got the location to the restaurant and she looked nothing like her pictures. She had been using pictures from her college days that were at least 50 pounds lighter, 4 or more tatoos and maybe a whole lot of drugs later. We had dinner, chatted a while and I left. She contacted me later and tried to give me a new version of her sad story. I just replied, "I don't like to be lied to, you seemed like a nice person, but the whole bait and switch deal was not necessary. If you cannot be honest with yourself don't bother people."
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that it doesn't happen, The worst that happened to me Is that I met a girl who had a thicker mustache then me. Not as bad as your story, definitely, just saying he is stereotyping that everyone who uses a keyboard is a troll.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

She would be better off trying to find a young man from Greece... at least they can get $67 a day


----------

